#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-02
* #ubuntu-boot  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<makx> hmm quiet holydays :)
#ubuntu-boot 2008-01-02
<i00_000i> #ubuntu-boot
<i00_000i> how to stop daemons from starting up automatically during booting
<ace_suares> hello
<ace_suares> Am I alone here ?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-01-09
<fedxc> hey
#ubuntu-boot 2012-01-08
<kingfisher64> hello ubuntulog
#ubuntu-boot 2015-01-02
<ubunted> Installing ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64 fails with "'grub-install /dev/sda' failed" , no specific error given
#ubuntu-boot 2016-01-08
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2017-01-08
<Apple_> I am having issues booting into Ubuntu 16.04.1. I can successfully boot via recovery mode but not the normal mode. I've tried using boot repair to no avail. http://paste2.org/GLBxYMCB The issue I'm having is that I cannot type in my (LUKS, I think) decryption password on the normal boot UI
